# Shark Tournament Fishing



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody want to split expenses (entry fee, bait, gas, food, everything) for the Outcast Shark Tourney? We can go on my boat or yours. I have a big reel, a Braid stand up harness, along with leaders form previous tournaments. 

My boat is a 1983 Wellcraft V20 with an 85 Johnson 150. Haven't fished it in two years and was wanting to get back into it this year and i do not have anybody to go with me.

The Shark Tournament is August 4-7 2011. Captains meeting August 4th.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*shark fishing*

How about we take my boat 32 foot sport fisher all I need for tackle is the hooks and leader I have everything else call me at 850-455-5452 and if anyone else is intrerested they can call me also I want to keep it to a four man limit each day..leaves more rom for the sharks!!!!!!!...


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

What do u think a four man split will be... U can post or pm me...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Entry is 300, captain should have minimal expense, his boat n all. Mile to mile n a half a gal. all weekend, probably 200 gal gas. 800. I was thinking 1100 with some friends i hoped to go with, but may not b intrested now. So i may be looking for a ride, unless i get my own boat in the next week. Split $ 3.5 ways about $225-250 ea. however, not my boat, just my figuring.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

A may be going out with Capt Jim on his boat, not 100% yet, but...

If we go on my boat, four would almost be a crowd on my boat. (its a cuddy cabin not a center console ) We could save money by not coming in during the day and staying out and sleeping on the boat. Its a trade off for saving money and putting up with the heat. I plan to go out at most 15-20 miles. I figure if we stay out we would use about 60-70 gallons of fuel total maybe less. If we go in during the day that would be 2 trips so 120 gallons of fuel. I have not figured out my boats gas usage yet, but i will figure it out when catching bonita this week and next week.


----------

